
Florian Schneider, Kraftwerk co-founder, dies aged 73 - bogomipz
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/may/06/florian-schneider-kraftwerk-co-founder-dies-aged-73
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092630)

